# How many Nintendo consoles do you own?



## thisistian (Nov 24, 2016)

I have 2, the DS Lite and 3DS.


----------



## Mira (Nov 25, 2016)

If I count my bf's DS then I have 3x 3DS, 1 DS lite, a Wii and WiiU. (Yes I am a fan T_T)


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Nov 25, 2016)

1 NES
1 SNES
1 N64
2 GCNs
1 Wii
1 Wii U
1 Game Boy
1 Game Boy Color
2 Game Boy Advances
1 Game Boy Advance SP
1 Nintendo DS Lite
1 Nintendo 3DS
1 New Nintendo 3DS XL

Basically lacking a Virtual Boy at this point, but honestly will not try to go after something that I know will just be a pain to collect for and sit on a shelf.


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 25, 2016)

Wii
GameCube
Game Boy Advance SP
DSi (the pretty powder blue one ♥♥)
DS Lite
3DS XL

I think that's it


----------



## StarUrchin (Nov 25, 2016)

Wii
DS Lite
DSi XL
2DS
(probs getting N3DS tomorrow)


----------



## piske (Nov 25, 2016)

For handhelds:
Gameboy
DS (a Lite, I think?)
3DS XL
New 3DS

Consoles:
SNES
Gamecube
Wii
(RIP my Wii U that my ex got ; v ; )...


----------



## Crysta1Gamer (Nov 26, 2016)

I have had tons and tons and tons of Nintendos. I had one, lost it and got another, and the cycle continues. But currently including the other people in my direct family currently living in my house, we have 2. I have a New Nintendo 3ds, and so does my brother which I sometimes secretly borrow.


----------



## jvgsjeff (Nov 26, 2016)

Home consoles: NES (top-loader), SNES, N64, GameCube (black), Wii, Wii U (white)
Portables: GBA SP (red), 3DS XL (blue/black), New 3DS XL (red)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 27, 2016)

Home:

NES - Normal
SNES - Normal
N64 - Normal
GCN - Indigo
Wii - White
Wii U - White

Handheld:

Game Boy - Normal
GBA SP - Silver
DS Lite - 2: one black and one white
DSi - Pink
DSiXL - SMB 25th Anniversary (this one's broken)
3DSXL - Pink & White

Yep. 'Lot going on over here ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



PoizonMushro0m said:


> Basically lacking a Virtual Boy at this point, but honestly will not try to go after something that I know will just be a pain to collect for and sit on a shelf.


Same here but I think I'll get one just as a novelty item.


----------



## Corrie (Nov 27, 2016)

I own: 

Gameboy Advance
Gameboy Advance SP
DS Lite 
DSi
3DS XL

At my house we have:

Gamecube
Wii

C:


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 27, 2016)

I own a:
-Wii
-Wii U
-2 3DS

and that's pretty much ;s


----------



## Zireael (Nov 27, 2016)

Oh jeez, uh...

N64
Gameboy Colour
Gameboy Advance
Gamecube
Original DS
DSi
Original 3DS
New 3DS XL
Wii
Wii U

I hate the Wii U, biggest waste of money for me yet. I want to sell it so badly. :<


----------



## bara_no_uta (Nov 28, 2016)

I currently own:
- N64
- Wii
- GBC (doesn't work)
- GBA
- DS
- New 3DS XL (US)
- New 3DS LL (JP)

I used to have an SNES, a Gamecube, and a regular 3DS, but got rid of them because they stopped working. Come to think of it, I may have gotten rid of the GBC. I'm not enough of a collector when it comes to systems to keep around ones that aren't working.


----------



## Nodokana (Nov 28, 2016)

DS
DSi
3DS
Wii


----------



## Rowlet28 (Nov 28, 2016)

The Nintendo 3DS and the Wii, sold my DS for the 3DS.


----------



## Alyx (Nov 29, 2016)

I've owned:

DSi
Ds Lite
3DS

I currently own:

Wii U
New 3DS XL


----------



## AppleCracker (Dec 2, 2016)

Consoles
NES x3
SNES x 6
N64 x 4
Gamecube x 5
Wii x 2
Wii U x 1
Virtual Boy x 1

Handhelds
GameBoy x 3
Gameboy Color x 2
Gameboy Advance x 3
NDS Lite x 3
DSi x 2
3ds x 2
New 3ds x 3

...I have problems


----------



## Soigne (Dec 2, 2016)

2; gamecube & new 3ds


----------



## MasterM64 (Dec 6, 2016)

I have:

- Gamecube x16 
(Systems for parts and different colors for collecting reasons [spice orange, indigo, jet black, symphonia green {looking for a platinum one currently}]).
- Wii x2 (Red and White)
- DS Phat x2
- GBA x7 (glacier white, indigo, jet black, platinum, spice orange, clear, and extra part system).
- 3DS (regular red model)

Seeking the following Systems:

- Windwaker Wii U
- New 3DS (regular size)?
- NES Toploader?


----------



## Halloqueen (Dec 6, 2016)

Nintendo Entertainment System
Super Nintendo Entertainment System
Nintendo 64
Game Boy Color
Game Boy Advance
Nintendo DS Lite
Nintendo 3DS
Nintendo 3DS XL
Nintendo GameCube
Nintendo Wii
Nintendo Wii U

I don't know where the NES and SNES are currently, unfortunately.


----------



## Red Cat (Dec 6, 2016)

I have an SNES, N64, GC, GBA, DS, Wii, and 3DS. I do not have a Wii U.

- - - Post Merge - - -



AppleCracker said:


> Consoles
> NES x3
> SNES x 6
> N64 x 4
> ...



You certainly do.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MasterM64 said:


> I have:
> 
> - Gamecube x16
> (Systems for parts and different colors for collecting reasons [spice orange, indigo, jet black, symphonia green {looking for a platinum one currently}]).
> ...



And you too.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Dec 6, 2016)

NES
SNES
N64
GameCube
Wii
WiiU
GameBoy
GameBoy Color
GameBoy Advance
GameBoy Advance SP x2
DSi XL
3DS
3DS XL

It's a decent collection, but I'd like more because I need to fill the void with material objects instead of human interaction.


----------



## Stalfos (Dec 8, 2016)

I don't know. Most stuff is still at my moms place and some are in pretty bad condition. We've had pretty much every console (not counting variations like GBA SP and GB Micro) except Wii, which none of us were interrested in, and the Virtual Boy, which wasn't even released over here.
My main consoles at home are my Super Famicom and 3DS. I'd love to get an Analogue nt for all our NES games but it's a bit on the expensive side at $450-500.


----------



## Javocado (Dec 8, 2016)

I have: NES, SNES, Game Boy Color, N64, Gamecube, GBA SP, DS, DS Lite, DSi, 3DS, Wii, Wii U.


----------



## danieeelle (Dec 8, 2016)

N64 (It's my boyfriend's, though)
Gamecube (My all-time favorite )
Wii
Wii U

Gameboy Advance
DSi
2 2DS's


----------



## GreenLeaf (Dec 11, 2016)

nes (well actually a famiclone ^^'' the clonated one not the one with the emulation chip that they sell now )
gameboy poket
n64
gc 
wii
ds
3ds


----------



## ForgottenT (Dec 11, 2016)

GBC, GBASP, NDSL, 3DS, New 3DS XL, Wii, Wii U.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 12, 2016)

Aren't portables and consoles separate from each other?


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 12, 2016)

at the moment, i own three - a ds lite, a 3ds, and a wii u. i'm not sure whether or not i'll keep my wii u once i get the switch - i know there won't be backwards compatibility with it, but pretty much all of the games i have/want for the wii u are also on the 3ds, or will be on the switch, making keeping my wii u after getting the switch kinda pointless...


----------



## Samansu (Dec 13, 2016)

I have a DS Lite, New 3DS XL, Wii, and Wii U. I like them all for different reasons or games, but 3DS is probably my favorite console. I hope the Switch will be good though! ^-^


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 15, 2016)

I own 3 that are in my apartment. My Gamecube, Wii, and 3DS XL.


----------



## Cheren (Dec 18, 2016)

I have seven. The Nintendo 64, GameBoy Color, GameCube, Nintendo SP, the original DS, DS Lite, and my beloved 2DS.


----------



## Mars Adept (Dec 19, 2016)

I own a Nintendo 64, a GBA, a GBA SP, two DS Lites, a Wii, a Wii U, and a 2DS.


----------



## classically.trained (Dec 19, 2016)

Gameboy Advance, Gameboy SP, DS Lite, 3DS, Wii, and a Wii U. So I guess 6. (would have been 7 if I still had my gamecube). I think my sis has a GB Color around our house somewhere too.


----------



## abc123wee (Dec 21, 2016)

In the order I got them, I have a DS Lite, a Wii, a 3DS, and a Wii U. So many memories from each one ^-^


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Dec 26, 2016)

Wii (1)
Wii U (1)
Game Boy Advanced (1)
Game Boy Advanced SP (2)
Nintendo DS Lite (1)
Nintendo DSi XL (1)
Nintendo 3DS XL (1)

7.


----------



## OLoveLy (Dec 26, 2016)

We have 2 3DS; one 3DSxL of my little sister and one New 3DS, mine. ^^


----------



## KatRose (Dec 28, 2016)

I've got a GameBoy Color, Gamecube, Wii, and an oldschool pink DS, a blue DSi, and my purple 3DS.


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 28, 2016)

7 I believe? Gameboy SP and Advance, Wii, Gamecube, DS Lite, Wii U, and 3DS


----------



## Lovebuggyxo (Jan 5, 2017)

I Own a 3ds and a 2ds.


----------



## Kalle (Jan 5, 2017)

NES, SNES, N64, Gamecube, Gameboy, Gameboy Advance SP, and the New 3DS XL.


----------



## intropella (Jan 7, 2017)

N64 (missing... ), gameboy the clear purple one, gameboy sp, ds(broken), ds lite(sibling broke it), wii, wii u, and 3ds xl pikachu version.


----------



## LisaIsEatingTacoBell (Jan 7, 2017)

I have an N64, Gameboy Advanced, Gameboy SP, GameCube, DS Lite (RIP), 3DS, New 3DS, and a Wii.


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 8, 2017)

5. Gameboy Advance, DS, Gamecube, Wii, and 3DS. My sister has our N64 and my old gameboy had the batteries explode in it as a kid. My Gamebody color was probably sold long ago.


----------



## RoverIsReallyCute (Jan 8, 2017)

3. Previously 8.

Now: 3DS, DSI, and Wii

Previously: 3DS, DS, DSI, Wii, NES, Gameboy color, Gameboy Advance, Virtualboy, Gamecube.


----------



## aschton (Jan 8, 2017)

3Ds, DS, Wii, WiiU!


----------



## mondogecko9 (Jan 8, 2017)

Pretty much all of them... (16)
Home Consoles: NES, SNES, N64, Gamecube, Wii, and even a Wii U
Portables: Game and Watch - Mario Cement, Game Boy Color, Game Boy Advance, Game Boy Micro, Game Boy Advance SP, DS, DS Lite, DSi, 3ds, New 3ds XL
I only need a Virtual Boy XD


----------



## Envy (Jan 8, 2017)

I own:

NES (broke before it got passed down to me, sadly)
SNES
N64
GCN x2
Wii (I gave it to friends, but I'm still including it here because I did have one)
Wii U

GB
GB Pocket
GBC
GBA
GBA SP
DS
3DS


----------



## Suyeon (Jan 10, 2017)

GBC
GBA Phat
3DS
N64
I'm thinking of buying the NES Classic (if it ever comes down to a reasonable price) since there is a way to hack more games on it - either that or I'll Raspberry Pi it.


----------



## smb3master (Jan 15, 2017)

Home:
Famicom
Famicom Disk System
NES
SNES
N64
Gamecube x2
Wii
Wii U
Famicom Classic Mini

Handheld:
Gameboy x2
Gameboy Color
Gameboy Advance Phat
DSLite
3DS
New 3DS XL


----------



## Bowie (Jan 15, 2017)

Game Boy, Game Boy Micro, DS Lite x2, GameCube, Wii, Wii U, 3DS, and New 3DS XL.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 17, 2017)

thisistian said:


> I have 2, the DS Lite and 3DS.



Same here! They're both pink haha.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jan 17, 2017)

Currently 6 - Wii, Wii U, 2 DS Lites, a 3DS, and a 2DS.


----------



## Holla (Jan 18, 2017)

Handhelds:
Gameboy Pocket (Green), Gameboy Color (Lime Green), Gameboy Advance SP (Red), DS Lite (Pink), DS Lite (Special Edition Lime Green), "Old" 3DS XL (Blue), "New" 3DS XL (Galaxy)

Home Consoles:
Wii (White), Wii U (Black)

I also own an "Old" 3DS XL (Special Edition Animal Crossing), but I'm currently looking to sell it, and I hope to get a Switch sometime after release if I have the money.

So not including the 2 listed directly above I consider myself in owning (counts on fingers...) wow 9 Nintendo consoles. I seem to have an addiction to Nintendo handhelds. xD


----------



## AutumnWillow (Jan 18, 2017)

GameCube, Wii, Wii U, DS Lite, DSi, 3DS (doesn't work), 3DS XL.


----------



## OperaPhantom (Jan 19, 2017)

I have 3. I have my New 3DS XL, my Wii (not U, sadly), my GameCube, and my original GBA SP. I want to get an older 2DS though, from back when they still played GBA games, because the right trigger on my GBA is not working anymore.


----------



## dudeabides (Jan 20, 2017)

Used to have an NES, SNES and gameboy that were sold in yard sales by the old lady, but the 64, gamecube and up to the current consoles are still around.


----------



## lars708 (Jan 20, 2017)

Uhh I've never actually counted them... 
Let's see

- Nintendo Entertainment System
- Nintendo 64
- Nintendo GameCube (I actually own 2)
- Nintendo Wii
- Nintendo Wii U
- Nintendo DS
- Nintendo DSi
- Nintendo 3DS
- Nintendo 3DS XL
- New Nintendo 3DS XL
And soon the Nintendo Switch 

So that's twelve if you count my second GameCube and the Switch.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 20, 2017)

I have:

A Wii U
new Nintendo 3DS
Nintendo 3DS
Nintendo DS
Nintendo DS Lite
Gameboy Advance SP
Nintendo Wii

I used to have a Gameboy, Gameboy Color, Gameboy Advance and Nintendo Gamecube.


----------



## 3skulls (Jan 20, 2017)

Sadly the only nintendo console I own is the Large Nintendo 3ds. 

I used to own a Wii U and a new nintendo 3ds up until Christmas came along and I had to buy gifts. So I sold them so I could buy the gifts I wanted for the people I love. It was a fair trade to me lol.


----------



## dragonlynx (Jan 21, 2017)

Now I have a Nintendo 2DS. I used to have a Nintendo DS Lite, a Gameboy Advance and a Nintendo Wii.


----------



## tumut (Jan 22, 2017)

SNES, GBA, GC, Wii, and 3DS.


----------



## Romaki (Jan 23, 2017)

I only keep one at a time.


----------



## Invisible again (Jan 23, 2017)

I've got an NES, a GameCube, a Gameboy Advance SP, a Wii, a DSi, a WiiU, and 2 3DSs. So... 8 in total. Used to have a DS Lite, but I gave that away.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 23, 2017)

I have my Wii, Wii U and my 3DS...so 3 in total. I'd love to get a gamecube or N64 though


----------



## Qwerty2017 (Jan 23, 2017)

I own:
Gamecube
Game Boy Advance
Nintendo DS & 3DS
Nintendo Wii & Wii U
Looking forward to owning the Switch!


----------



## mayorsam17 (Jan 25, 2017)

Just a Wii and a New 3DS XL


----------



## Amilee (Jan 25, 2017)

my bf and i share: n64, gamecube and wiiu
and i own: gameboy color, gameboy advance sp, wii, ds and 3ds xl


----------



## Muttly (Jan 26, 2017)

Handhelds:
Gameboy
DS Lite
3DS XL
New 3DS XL

Wii U was my first console, a huge disappointment though, haven't even played 50 hours with that thing. I only kept it because I was hoping for a nice AC game, but that's not gonna happen, so maybe I'll just put it on ebay.


----------



## Dashonthecob (Jan 29, 2017)

I have the original nintendo ds, ds lite, new 3ds xl. I don't really like any other consoles besides the nintendo line.

I had a dsi but I sold it and I regret it!


----------



## daughterofdawn (Jul 6, 2017)

I have a Gamecube, a Wii, a 3DS which is broken (but I still have for some reason), an XL and a 3DS XL. And my family is buying a Switch soon


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 6, 2017)

Two, Nintendo 3ds LL/XL (the Japanese Persona Q one) and a Tribal Gameboy Advance SP.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 7, 2017)

I have a Gameboy, a SNES, two GBA SPs, two broken DS Lites, a Wii, a DSi, a broken 3DS, a New 3DS XL, and a Wii U.


----------



## Ryumia (Jul 8, 2017)

I have 1 GameBoy Color, 1 GameBoy Advance SP, 1 Nintendo 64, 1 GameCube, 1 Wii, and 1 New Black Nintendo 3DS XL.


----------



## Lovebuggyxo (Jul 9, 2017)

I have a 3ds xl, a new Nintendo 3ds galaxy xl, 2ds and a Nintendo switch.


----------



## xara (Jul 14, 2017)

2. one 3DS and one 2DS


----------



## kuri_kame (Jul 14, 2017)

I have a DS Lite, a Wii, a 3DS XL, a New 3DS XL, and a Nintendo switch so 5


----------



## cosmylk (Jul 14, 2017)

- NES
- N64
- Gamecube
- Wii
- WiiU
- Switch

- Gameboy
- Gameboy Color
- DS
- 3DS XL x2? 
- New 3DS XL

I think the only non Nintendo console I ever owned was a PlayStation and it wasn't even mine it was my sisters.


----------



## IcySetsuna (Jul 15, 2017)

Gameboy SP, 2 DSlite, 1 DSi, 1 3DS, 1 3DS XL, 1 2DS, Wii, Wii U, Switch.


----------



## lukuheku (Oct 10, 2017)

I have one Nitendo, one Xbox


----------



## Eudial (Oct 12, 2017)

I have, Game Boy Color, Game Boy Advance, Super Nintendo, Nintendo 64, Nintendo GameCube, Nintendo DS, and the Nintendo 3DS (old and XL). All I need now is the Nintendo Switch.


----------



## Cascade (Oct 12, 2017)

I have four consoles. Nintendo 64 3DS Wiiu and Switch.


----------



## davidlblack (Oct 13, 2017)

NES
N64
Gamecube
Wii
Wii U
Gameboy Advance SP
Nintendo 3DS


----------



## Nena (Oct 14, 2017)

3dsxl 2dsxl wii-u


----------



## dizzy bone (Oct 14, 2017)

I have my gameboy colour somewhere, nintendo ds, nintendo ds lite (that my room mate gave me), and nintendo 3ds. We have a Wii at home that no one plays.


----------



## cosmylk (Oct 14, 2017)

Nintendo SNES
Nintendo 64
Nintendo GameCube
Nintendo Wii
Nintendo WiiU

Nintendo Game Boy
Nintendo Game Boy Color
Nintendo DS
Nintendo 3DS XL x3
New Nintendo 3DS x3
New Nintendo 2DS XL
Nintendo Switch


----------



## Mary (Oct 14, 2017)

I owned the Nintendo 64 but it broke forever ago. I currently own the 3ds XL, new Nintendo 3ds XL, Wii, Wii U, and the Switch. I used to have a DS Lite and a DSi, but those were passed down to my cousins.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Oct 15, 2017)

SNES, Gamecube, Wii, Wii U, Switch.

I also have a GBA, DS lite, and a New 3DS XL, used to have a normal 3DS, 3DS XL, and a DSi, but the DSi was stolen, the 3DS just flat out died and the XL broke in half.

I'm planning on buying an NES and a 64 though, I need to complete the collection.


----------



## JCnator (Oct 15, 2017)

As of October 15th 2017, here are the consoles designed by Nintendo that I own at that time:


SNES Classic Edition (arriving later this week)
Nintendo 64 (Charcoal, NUS-001)
Nintendo GameCube (Indigo, DOL-001)
Game Boy Player (Jet Black)
Wii (White, RVL-001)
Wii U (Black)
Nintendo Switch (Grey Joy-Cons, HAC-001)
Game Boy Advance (Glacier, AGB-001)
2x Nintendo DS (Silver, NTR-001)
DS Lite (USG-001)
Nintendo 3DS (Japanese, Ice White, CTR-001)
Nintendo 3DS XL (Red + Black)
Nintendo 3DS LL (Luigi 30th Anniversary)
New Nintendo 3DS (Japanese, White)
New Nintendo 3DS XL (Metallic Black)


----------



## KingofHearts (Oct 15, 2017)

I still have the following in working condition with games to go along with it:


Super Nintendo
Gameboy Pocket
Gameboy Color (kiwi)
Nintendo 64
Nintendo GameCube (black)
Nintendo DS Lite
Nintendo 3DS
Wii
Wii U


----------



## carp (Oct 15, 2017)

two wiis, a japanese new 3ds, a 3ds xl, dsi, game and watch


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 16, 2017)

a wii (which i never use), a 3ds from 2011 and i just got a new 3ds xl. i prefer my 2011 3ds :/


----------



## nammie (Oct 16, 2017)

4, a gamecube, wii, 3ds, and switch
I've basically only owned nintendo consoles lol, the only non-nintendo console I have is a PS4


----------



## 50m4ra (Oct 17, 2017)

Just gonna count the consoles my _ Family_ owns

1 N64 ( with sm64 mk64 the best of the 64 generally )

2 game cubes 

4 ( I think ) Wiis mostly for a cheap way of streaming 

1 Wii u 

1 switch 

2 ds fat 

2 ds lite 

1 DSi 

4 3ds 

1 n3ds ( and the owner DOESNT EVEN USE IT )

I love Nintendo


----------



## Garrett (Oct 17, 2017)

1 Gameboy Color
1 Gameboy Advance Micro
1 DSLite
1 2DS
1 Wii
1 Switch


----------



## 50m4ra (Oct 17, 2017)

Oh yeah and a GBA I think I had another but...


----------



## noxephi (Oct 20, 2017)

right now in my house I've got...
Gamecube
Wii
Wii U
Switch
DS Lite
DSi XL
3DS
New 3DS XL

and somewhere at my grandpa's is a gameboy color!


----------



## Strawberryllama (Oct 25, 2017)

I have (technically) 3 3dses, about to give one away though. Oh and I also have a Switch 
..


----------



## Nikolai_Mayor_Of_Aquafire (Oct 25, 2017)

Ds Line:3ds Dsi OG Ds Ds lite 3ds XL My Main Ds Wii And Wii U Gamecube Nes Snes N64 3 Game & Watches (Ball, Zelda, Manhole,) GB GBC GBA
 And Soon To Get Switch


----------

